# Dark Angel Fiction



## rgw (Jan 29, 2008)

So this is an attempt at some fiction. It basically will eventually be a series of stories that describes the past and struggles of my current Dark Angels company. This part is the intro to the character who will become...aww I won't give it away, well Brother Nero. Don't worry, later parts of the story will reveal more flaws in Nero and less cookie cutter Emperor faith. Comments appreciated.

---------------------------------------------------------

Brother Sergeant Nero and his squad looked out upon the dismal flats of the dead world Kiris IV. The Thunderhawk's engines roared as they approached the LZ, it's rear loading deck open as to allow the squad some sense of where they were, which simply put, was nowhere. One of the men, Brother Melanus, had stood up, and using the scope on his missile launcher, examined the horizon. Transmitting over the vox he said in only the tone an Unforgiven could accomplish, "This planet is truly barren, only dry flats of rock, no traces of life..."

"Quiet," Nero ordered, he needn't be reminded that he had been assigned to a mission that a squad of Imperial Guardsmen could accomplish, "A transport crashed landed here two cycles ago, a standard 56 hours. They were carrying Imperial Navy officers and other personnel who had escaped from the frigate High-Titan. The rest of the chapter has been sent after the heretic fleet, and we are going to locate any survivors, and extract them. Emperor willing we will be able to return to our brothers aboard The Rock and be sent on some missions worthy of a Dark Angel. Any questions?"

Making three passes over the first crash site, all that was stirred was a massive amount of dust, obscuring most of the wreckage from sight. Nero wanted to be thorough, so he ordered the pilot to put the 'Hawk down. After disembarking, the 'Hawk returned to a standard cover pattern. The Marines dispersed, viewing the damaged wreckage with little emotion. The cockpit section of the ship was clearly recognizable, and after several unsuccesful blows from Brother Ezra, Nero cut down the door with his chainsword. Inside was a small disgusting Xenos, eating the corpse of the Navy pilot. Before the beast had even recognized the door was cut open, Nero blew it away with three shots from his pistol.

The men were all paying attention to the execution of the xenos when over the vox they heard yells from the pilot.

"There are xenos aboard the Thunderhawk, we will attempt to land nearby at point 0-1-5-3....," the transmission cut off quickly, in a style the Space Marines of the Dark Angels knew all too well. Then the Thunderhawk crashed violently several clicks from the wreckage, just out of sight behind a large hill. Just then, claws and talons could be heard behind rocks and pieces of wreckage that were merely meters from the Marines.

The Sergeant whispered into the vox, "Brothers, form a defensive perimeter around the cockpit, we are surrounded..."

The auspex on Ezra's waist let out several rough beeps, letting the entire squad know what was coming.

The wave of the beasts was unremarkable, the squad zealously rained its bolter fire over the swarm, extinguishing the life of the tyranid xenos. Seargent Nero didn't even waste his bolts on the enemy, trusting his squad with his protection and his life. The perimeter held with little effort, the Marines poured ammunition over the enemy hordes, cutting them to pieces, their armor mostly ineffective against works of the Emperor. He watched with interest as Brother Melanus fired his missile launcher at a choke point which had been created between two sections of the shipwreck, destroying the pathetic lives of a mass of genestealers. Although they were only in the 6th Company, one of the reserve tactical companies, they were well trained and knew their weapons and their brothers better than any human in the galaxy. Nero constantly instilled an extreme sense of pride in his squad from the first day that he commanded them. Some called it heresy, but Azrael saw it for what it was. Knowledge and faith in the works of the Emperor. Watching his squad's weapons kill the last of the swarm, Nero's very being felt lifed in pride of being able to command such a powerful force in his Emperor's realm.

The auspex sound changed.

From the multiple noises implying many enemies, it converted to a single faint tone. The sand just outside the perimeter of the crash sight shifted, the horizon also becoming slightly disfigured. 

Nero constantly refused to show his pride and position as Sergeant by taking his helmet off as many other Space Marine Sergeants did. He had pride in his Emperor and the works of his Emperor, not in himself. However, had he not worn a helmet that day, the horrible Xeno filth would have seen the confident smile on Nero's face. The change in sound meant that only one foe was in the immediate area, and the pitch indicated a larger foe.

Strapping his pistol securely in his belt and holding up a single fist to his squad, he ordered them silently to remain in their positions. Leaving the safety and cover of the wreckage, Nero slowly revved the chainsword. He walked out several meters beyond that safe perimeter, waiting. He squatted low, as if to inspect a tyranid 'gaunt corpse, still waiting. Standing up, he looked to the horizon, then slightly to his left towards the downed 'Hawk. Then it came. His keen senses had his brain react before the creature had even fully committed it's weight into its jump towards Nero. Nero quickly turned, raising his sword to cut the beasts head off. The Lictor however had it's own keen senses and attempted a roll out of its now suicidal attack, resulting in the beast only loosing a large portion of it's torso. The beast reeled back and countered with a claw swipe, to which Nero rolled out of range and treated the Lictor to a back swing which lost the beast its respective claw. He watched the beast twist and let out it's awful Emperor-damned hisses, slowly circling it, almost to taunt the thing if it had any intelligence left in its dying body. The writhing agony of the beast was then put out by the holy bolts of Nero's now drawn pistol.

"Ezra, check the cockpit, we need to see if the machine spirit still holds life for us to contact any passing ships. Melanus, take two and see what you can salvage from the Thunderhawk" Nero said as he returned to the defensive perimeter. He looked to the horizon as the sun set on he and his men. All he could do was hope that he could lead his men safely off this planet.


----------



## Ezekiface 73 (Oct 22, 2008)

that is a awsome story! i cant wait to read what happens next. possibly a carnifex comes and is blow uo by a krak missile in a suitibly graphic fashion!!!


----------

